# Ich und meine Touren



## Sladdis-Frau (24. Januar 2015)

Kurz vor meinem 50. Geburtstag hatte mein Herr und Gebieter, die glorreiche Idee ich sollte mich mal wieder mit Fahrradfahren üben. Dazu muss ich erläutern, dass ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon seit 30 Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Sattel gesessen bin.
Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich zwar ein gebrauchtes Gangrad gekauft, aber seit dem stand es unbenutzt im Keller. Er hätte mein Fahrrad zu einem Händler gebracht und dort überholen lassen.

Mein Herr und Gebieter tut nichts ohne Hintergedanken, aber dazu später.

Also fuhren wir mit dem Auto zu einem abgelegenen Weg und dann ab auf das Rad.(Natürlich nicht ohne Helm und Handschuhe) Bei YouTube, hätte man sich gefreut wenn wir ein Video gedreht hätten. Wackelig, fuhr ich den Weg entlang und Kurven um meinen Mann, bei jeder Rund holte ich mir einen Kuss ab, weil ich ja noch nicht auf der Nase gefallen bin.
Nach etwa einer Stunde fühlte ich mich wieder einigermaßen sicher auf dem Drahtesel und war unheimlich Stolz auf mich. Nun ermahnte mich mein Herr und Gebieter zur Eile, weil wir noch bei Freunden vorbei schauen wollten. Meinerseits fühlte ich mich schon so sicher, dass ich mit dem Rad, dahin fahren wollte, es waren ja nur ein paar hundert Meter, allerdings durch einen sehr stark befahrenen Ort.
Die Sorgen falten meines Mannes werde ich niemals vergessen. Er nahm mir das Versprechen ab nur auf den Gehwegen zu fahren und lies mich nur mit schweren Herzen davonfahren. Dabei sollte er wissen, dass er nur mein Herr und Gebieter ist, solange er dabei ist. Ohne Unfall, über alle vier Backen grinsend, bin ich bei meinen Freunden angekommen.

Ich muss zugeben, nach dreißig Jahren hatte ich auf den Straßen eine gehörige Portion Flattern in der Hose.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (24. Januar 2015)

Nachdem ich mich nun eingefahren hatte, gingen wir über zum großen Kaufrausch. Fahrradhosen,Unterwäsche,Körbe,Taschen, Rucksäcke, Schlösser,Katzenaugen,Erste Hilfe Ausrüstung,Handschuhe, Schuhe, Klingel,Werkzeug,ja wenn wir ein neues Hobby anfangen freud sich der Einzelhandel.( Natürlich auch unsere Chefs weil wir viele Überstunden machen müssen um das neu erworbene bezahlen zu können)
Mit anderen Worten es wurde alles gekauft was man für eine Tour so braucht. Es wurden neue Apps aufs Handy geladen und eine Unmenge Zeitschriften für den Thronbesuch bereit gelegt. Dieser Ort wurde zu unserem Bildungszentrum ernannt, was einem nur zur Hoffnung führt der erste zu sein. Wir haben seit dem ermenze Wartezeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sladdis-Frau (24. Januar 2015)

1.Tour Steinen nach Lörrach und zurück (ca 15 Km Steigung nach oben 150m,nach unten 150m, Mittelschwere Tour)

An einem Sonntag morgen wagte mein Mann mit mir die erste Tour, weil er wollte auf jeden Fall dafür sorgen, dass sein holdes Weib Geschmack an Fahrradfahren bekommt. Also fuhren wir los, es war noch sehr frisch und die Sonne war noch nicht voll am wärmen. Wir sind etwa in der Zeit des Frühschoppens in Lörrach im Grüttpark angekommen. Ein Park der wohl zu einem Landesgartenschau angelegt wurde. Ich muss betonen, das ich kein sportlicher Typ bin. (Sport ist Mord)
Deshalb fühlte ich mich als ob ich einen Marathon hinter mir gelassen hätte. Ich kann zwar lange Strecken gehen aber dort bestimme ich Tempo und Ruhezeiten. Dort wurde erstmals Gevespert, hatte ich Hunger und Durst. Was für mich sehr ungewöhnlich ist. Ich trinke sehr zum Leidwesen meines Arztes zu wenig und nur Kaffee. Frühstück ist ja viel zu anstrengend, da muss ja man kauen.
Mein Herr und Gebieter staunte nicht schlecht was sein Frauchen alles verdrücken konnte. Im Park gibt es einen künstlich Angelegten Weiher und wir konnten Eltern und Kinder beobachten die ferngesteuerte Boote auf dem Wasser fuhren sowie Autos auf den Wegen. Es war so ein schöner Vormittag. Wenn ich da schon geahnt hätte welche Sucht sich langsam in mir einschlich. Aber wie gesagt mein Mann förderte dies nicht ohne Grund. Zurück in Steinen angelangt musste ich natürlich meinen Freunden berichten was ich Weltbewegendes geleistet hatte. Ja, ihr Profis ihr lächelt wahrscheinlich über mich,aber für mich war es die große Welt.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (25. Januar 2015)

2.Tour Zell im Wiesental nach Todtnau nach Hausen zurück nach Zell im Wiesental (ca 44 km Steigung nach oben 1000m,nach unten 1000m,Mittelschwere Tour)

Wir haben einen Fahrradweg das sich Todtnaueli nennt, weil zu früheren Zeiten eine Eisenbahn lang führte und bis nach Todtnau ging. Sie geht noch durch einen Tunnel den man damals gebaut hatte.
Die Hälfte vom Weg ist auch ohne Mühe zu schaffen. Mein Mann radelte vor mir her und bei ihm sieht ja alles so Mühelos aus. Dann fing die Steigung an.
Mit jedem Meter verfluchte ich die Idee mit meinen Mann auf Tour gegangen zu sein. Der Abstand zwischen mir und ihm wurde immer größer. Obwohl er immer wieder angehalten hatte um auf seine Frau zu warten, die nur noch zu keuchen anfing, so trat er immer wieder in die Pedale wenn ich bei ihm angekommen bin.
Ich betete zu Gott er möge meinem Mann einen Platten schenken. Ich fluchte Wörter die ich nicht aufzählen möchte und einer Frau fallen böse Wörter ein, wenn sie in ihren bösen Gedanken beschäftigt ist.Ich wollte schon mit einem Herzinfarkt auf den Wegrand fallen nur damit ich liegen könnte.Wenn ich ihn hätte erreichen können hätte ich ihm  mein Fahrrad nach geworfen.
Der Weg endet auf einen großen Parkplatz und mein Geliebter Mann wartete schon wieder. Als er wieder in die Pedale treten wollte hörte ich mich nur noch drohend rufen."Wage es nicht"!
Mein Mann blieb natürlich ruhig und sagte nur:"gehen wir jetzt Kaffee trinken". In diesem Moment ist mir erst bewusst geworden, dass wir in Todtnau angekommen sind.
Im Kaffee bestellte ich mir gleich Mineralwasser und zwei Kaffees auf einmal. Je länger wir in der Sonne gesessen sind, je mehr liebte ich auch meinen Göttergatten wieder, aber nicht ohne ihm immer wieder zu erzählen welche Schimpfwörter mir eingefallen sind.

Und dann ging es zur Abfahrt.

Ich hatte nur noch ein lächeln im Gesicht, die von der Sonne beleuchtet wurde. Dieser Fahrwind ich fühlte mich als würde ich gleich fliegen.
Selbst in Zell angekommen wollte ich nicht nach Hause fahren, also ging es weiter nach Hausen, in die nächste Wirtschaft zum Wurstsalat essen und Bier trinken, dann erst zurück nach Hause.
Seit dem wurde mir klar
*Erst kommt die Arbeit,dann das Vergnügen und dann kommt die Abfahrt*


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (25. Januar 2015)

An meinem Rad sprang immer wieder die Kette ab, besonders beim schalten Bergauf, darum kauften wir beim Händler ein gebrauchtes Mountenbike. Es hat ein Lenker wie früher die Klappräder und ist nicht gerade das schönste.Es wird von mir liebevoll das Kinderrad genannt. Zum Fahren ein tolles Rad und es hatte mich auch nicht gestört, dass meine Freunde gern spotteten. Ich darf so was haben, weil ich ein Mädchen bin ja wohl!


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (25. Januar 2015)

3. Tour Zell im Wiesental nach Weil am Rhein und zurück nach Zell (ca 57,6km Steigung nach oben 630m, nach unten 630m,leichte Tour)

Sladdicool hatte nun wohl, Mitleid und meine entgleisten Gesichtszüge der letzten Tour im Kopf,also suchte er eine Tour aus, die mir mehr liegen sollte. Es ging an der Wiese entlang  nach Weil am Rhein mit einer Pause am Wasser. Wir hatten die Sonne auf unserer Seite und so machte uns die die Tour zum Dreiländergarten einen Riesen Spaß. Auch wenn mir auf dem Rückweg mein Heckteil sich anfühlte als ob er zu einem Riesen Ar... anschwellen drohte und zu Hause schmerzte als hätte man mich mit dem Rohstock gezüchtigt. Obwohl ich ein Silikonposter auf meinen Sattel hatte.


----------



## Bea5 (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

sehr schön geschrieben und ich kann Dich und Deine Reaktionen sehr gut verstehen, denn mir geht es nicht anders.....bei fast jeder Tour verfluche ich irgendwen...

Weiterhin viel Spaß


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (25. Januar 2015)

Danke Bea5

Es freut mich wenn es dir gefällt und brauche als Einsteiger auch mal die Bestätigung, dass gehört dazu und auch ich kann mich steigern.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (25. Januar 2015)

3.und 4.Tour Neuenburg nach Breisach und Breisach nach Neuenburg und jeweils zurück (67,9km Steigung nach oben 50m, nach unten 50m, leichte Tour)

Zwei Tage vor und an meinem 50. Geburtstag, gönnten wir uns eine Tour, wir fuhren schon am frühen Morgen los, als der Reif noch auf den Gräsern lag und der Morgennebel aus dem Rhein stieg. Sonnenaufgang war leider schon aber es wurden herrliche Tage.
Ich liebe es am Wasser zu fahren und wir sahen dort auch jede menge Wildtiere.
Die Panoramastrecke ist einfach Entspannung pur und als Ausgleich zu empfehlen wenn man eine anstrengende Tour hinter sich gebracht hatte.
Bei der ersten Tour gingen wir in Breisach auf einen großen Flohmarkt. Ich wurde angepöbelt ob ich dort mein Kinderrad verkaufen möchte.
Obwohl wir unsere Räder schieben sah man, es wohl nicht gern. Es hatte dort aber auch Menschenmassen, wir konnten nicht umfallen. Was es dort nicht alles zu kaufen gab. Gott sei dank sind wir dort nicht mit dem Auto hin, ich hätte mich dumm und dämlich gekauft.

An meinem Geburtstag gingen wir in Neuenburg zu einem Steakhaus und nahmen ein gemütliches Mittagessen draußen in der Außenanlage der Wirtschaft. Wir beobachten so gern Passanten und lästern, dann auch gern aber nicht boshaft. Oder nur ein wenig. Also gut ich bin ein Lästermaul, so hmmmm.

Das wichtige ist aber, dass mein Herr und Gebieter mich fragte, ob mir den nun das Fahrradfahren Spaß macht und ich auch weiterhin fahren möchte.

Weil er ja so frei war, mir vor ein paar Wochen ein http://www.cube.eu/bikes/woman-like...-120-pro-27529-caribbeanblue-n-flashred-2015/ 
zu bestellen und sich ein *Fatbike*





Ja ich sag ja mein Mann macht nichts ohne Hintergedanken.

Oh, wie kann man einem Mann böse sein, wenn er dabei lächelt wie ein Kind unter dem Weihnachtsbaum.
Mein Rad ist auch vor Weihnachten gekommen, auf seines wartet er noch aber es handelt sich nur noch um Stunden es ist unterwegs zum Händler. Er sitzt schon auf Nadeln und betet das es noch einmal Schnee gibt.
Muss er halt auf den Feldberg fahren hihi


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (25. Januar 2015)

Zwischen den Touren fahre ich öfter von Zell nach Steinen zu meinen Freunden und wieder nach Hause. Das sind 31km mit einer Steigung von 420m. Es sind aber für mich nur noch Sparzierfahrten oder wie Einkaufen gehen.

Trotzdem der kleine Buckel vor Zell. Er kommt mir vor als ob der wächst.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (27. Januar 2015)

5. Tour Von Märkt bei Weil am Rhein über Bad Bellingen, nach Neuenburg und zurück ( 52,7km Steigung nach oben 50m, nach unten 50m, schwere Strecke)

Vom Rhein angetan ging es am nächsten Tag gleich wieder los, ich muss muss im voraus erwähnen das wir uns gern verfahren und daher meist ein paar Kilometer mehr brauchen.

Eine sehr vielfältige Strecke, mit Passagen durch den Wald und an Autobahn und Kiesgrube entlang. Mein Mann, hat sich beschwert, weil ich durch einen Bach gefahren bin und er nasse Füße bekommen hatte. Ja mit dem Kinderrad konnte ich auch mal vorne fahren, wenn auch nicht lange. Er behauptete das war ein See. Ich würde ihn glatt ertrinken lassen.  

Es war sehr windig und auch nicht mehr so warm. Warum die Strecke als schwer angegeben wurde, kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Wegen den Paar Hügelchen, Wurzeln und Steinchen.

Es gab zwar ein Teil der aus sehr lockern Kies bestand. Ach, da fällt mir ein da hatte mein Herr und Gebieter auch mal so ein akrobatische Szene, nah ja, lassen wir das.

Am Rhein stehen auch immer wieder Bänkchen, so das man mal Vespern kann und jede menge Büsche,dass ist für mich sehr wichtig,weil ich bei jeder Tour oft müssen, muss.

Zurück bei Märkt haben wir noch die Abendsonne am Rhein genossen und wie die großen gefachsimpelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (27. Januar 2015)

Schönes Rad hast Du! Und bleib dran!


----------



## mtbbee (27. Januar 2015)

ach wie süss , sladdi und Frauchen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/you-and-your-fat-bike-galerie.741971/page-2#post-12654136

lass ihn mit dem Fatbike fahren und Du kuschelst Dich nebenher mit Deinem Cube ... wird schon noch mit Euch Zweien  - farblich passt Ihr schon mal gut zusammen


----------



## scylla (28. Januar 2015)

Ach deswegen... ich habe mich ja schon gewundert, wie man auf den Nutzernamen "Sladdis Frau" kommt. Das gibt dann wohl Sinn, wenn du die Frau von sladdi bist 
Dann mal viel Spaß euch beiden auf euren neuen Bikes!
Deine Tourenberichte sind witzig zu lesen. Magst du die Fotos dazu nicht noch hier einbinden statt nur auf dein Fotoalbum zu verlinken? So geht's: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ladies-mit-ihren-bikes-im-einsatz.428939/page-175#post-12640226


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (28. Januar 2015)

Danke scylla für deinen Tip


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (28. Januar 2015)

27.01.2015
Mein Mann hat sein neues Rad bekommen es lief folgender Maßen ab:

Mein Mann holt mich von der Arbeit ab, quasselt mir die Ohren voll, regt sich über meine Panikattacken auf. (Ich bin ein schrecklicher Beifahrer, besonders auf der Autobahn!)

Zu Hause,mein Mann zieht sich um:

Nicht ohne meine Mütterlichen Sprüche: Mit diesen Hosen willst du fahren? Sind die Schuhe Wasserdicht? Der Helm ist in der Garage!Wo ist deine Jacke?Hast du Mütze dabei?Deine Handschuhe!Wir müssen noch Geld holen!

Also ab zum Händler in Todtnau, vor dem Laden bewundere ich ein Fahrrad, er sieht schon seines im Laden, ich werde in den Laden geschoben.

Wir müssen warten, es hat Kundschaft.Er tänzelt um sein neues Rad.Ich verliebe mich in ein neues. (Keine Angst, ich werde es nicht kaufen). Er sucht sich ein Licht aus, ich fülle Papiere aus und zahle. Mein Mann stürmt mit Fahrrad aus dem Laden.

Ich denke jetzt sitzt er gleich auf, nein Fotosession ist angesagt, es ist schon recht dunkel und es schneit wie verrückt!







Endlich er will starten, halt nicht ohne Jacke! Rucksack machst du ins Auto, hast Handy dabei. Ich fühlte mich nicht wohl, es hatte schon ein paar Tage geschneit und der Todtnauerli ist bestimmt nicht geräumt worden und geht doch schon sehr bergab.Zudem ist Sladdi noch nie im dunklen gefahren. Er ist ein braver Bub immer bei Sonnenuntergang zu Hause.

Bei Utzenfeld warte ich auf ihn, will sehen ob er gut runter gekommen ist, endlich da ist er und er strahlt, also alles in Ordnung!

Ich wollte noch einen warte Stopp einhalten, aber vor lauter Aufregung platzt mir gleich die Blase, also ab nach Hause.

Endlich entleert, überlege ich ob ich einen Wassereimer richten soll, neeeeeeee....
Ich gehe lieber einkaufen mein Mann brauch was warmes wenn er kommt.Ich beeile mich trotzdem er ist schon angekommen und wartet schon mit seinem ganzen stolz auf mich. Jetzt wird gekocht und er darf erzählen wie die Abfahrt war.

Männer sind ja so süß, wenn sie ein neues Spielzeug bekommen.


----------



## mtbbee (28. Januar 2015)

Sladdis-Frau schrieb:


> Männer sind ja so süß, wenn sie ein neues Spielzeug bekommen.


Frauen die sich hier tummeln sind noch viel entzückender und extrem süss wenn sie ein neues Rad bekommen und noch besser: wenn sie es selbst aufgebaut haben und zur ersten Testrunde starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (29. Januar 2015)

Ohja  und dann erleichtert ist wenn alles passt... und vorallem optisch noch stimmt... woah, da geh ich och ab..


----------



## Chrige (29. Januar 2015)

Da reicht teilweise schon ein neuer Helm. Mein Schatz versteht mich nicht immer, nimmt es aber einfach so hin...


----------



## IndianaWalross (30. Januar 2015)

Oder neue Schuhe *mwahahahaha gleich zur ersten Testfahrt damit düst*


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (30. Januar 2015)

6. Tour Brennet Wehr (Wehra Mündung) nach Hauenstein und zurück (41,5km Steigung nach oben 360m, nach unten 360m,mittelschwere Tour)

Die Strecke beginnt in einem Naturschutzgebiet und Mann führte mich auf ein Weg der immer schmaler wurde, so gefühlte dreißig Zentimeter, rechts Geländer und Rhein links Steinmauer. Ich schob mich nur noch am Geländer entlang, mit der zweifelnden Frage auf den Lippen: "Schatz bist du sicher das wir auf einem Radweg sind"?," nein das ist ein Wanderweg!"

Ich kann nicht treten, sehe eine Treppe und trage mein Fahrrad hoch, du darfst ja gern weiter ich suche die Straße.Man muss zugeben. die Aussicht so nahe am Wasser war toll, aber ich wollte fahren.

Da ist ja der Radweg, jetzt in die Füße gespuckt und Tempo machen.(Schließlich fahren wir nicht mit den Händen)

Ein sehr abwechslungsreicher Weg und zum ersten mal habe ich das Gefühl, dass mein Mann hinter mir her hetzen muss.

In Laufenburg wurde Kaffee getrunken, dass ist ja so ein toller Ort! Wenn jemand Berg auffahren üben will, sollte er dort Urlaub machen. Der ganze Ort besteht aus gefühlte hundert Buckel, einer steiler als der andere.
Aber auch Fotografen würden dort auf ihre kosten kommen. Ich hätte so gern meine Kamera dabei gehabt!
Wir sahen jede menge Radler auf ihren E-Bikes, da war wohl ein Schussverkauf, so machte es auf jeden Fall den Eindruck.

Wir waren beide geschlaucht als wir beide wieder bei unserem Auto angekommen sind. Wir möchten aber unbedingt, die Strecke noch mal bis Waldshut fahren.


----------



## scylla (30. Januar 2015)

Sladdis-Frau schrieb:


> Die Strecke beginnt in einem Naturschutzgebiet und Mann führte mich auf ein Weg der immer schmaler wurde, so gefühlte dreißig Zentimeter, rechts Geländer und Rhein links Steinmauer. Ich schob mich nur noch am Geländer entlang, mit der zweifelnden Frage auf den Lippen: "Schatz bist du sicher das wir auf einem Radweg sind"?," nein das ist ein Wanderweg!"



Man kann auch Trail dazu sagen 
Sowas ist sehr schön mit einem Mountainbike. Wirst du mit der Zeit schon noch merken


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (30. Januar 2015)

7.Tour Zell im Wiesental nach Todtnau und zurück (ca 40 km Steigung nach oben 1000m,nach unten 1000m,Mittelschwere Tour)

Bevor mein Cube kommt wollte ich mal alleine auf meinen Kinderrad den Berg hinauf. Nachdem ich nun schon so viel gefahren bin, war mein Ehrgeiz geweckt und ich wollte wissen ob meine Lungen immer noch so pfeifen wenn ich oben bin.
Ich fuhr und fuhr und wartete auf die Strecke, die mich das letzte mal so anstrengte. Zwischenrind musste ich mal, nah ja für kleine Mädchen, als ich mich beim Hosenanziehen umdrehte sah ich jede menge Bienenstöcke." Ja da staunt ihr, mein A... hat keinen Stachel." Aber ich wollte mich nicht länger mit den lieben Tierchen unterhalten, bevor ich ihnen auf die Nerven gehe.

Wieder auf den Weg und weiter gestrampelt, das gibt es doch nicht, da ist der Parkplatz, wo ich das letzte mal fast den Sladdi gewürgt hätte.
Ich weis nicht liegt das am anderen Rad oder an mir,aber die Strecke empfand ich diesmal keinesfalls als so schlimm. Und ich musste über mich selber lachen, dass ich mich beim ersten mal so angestellt hatte.

Die Abfahrt blieb aber immer noch gleichwohl wie beim ersten mal ein Traumerlebnis.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (30. Januar 2015)

Eine kleine Anekdote

möchte ich euch nicht vor enthalten. Sladdi und ich fuhren auf einer unserer Fahrten einen steilen Berg hinauf. Beide keuchten wir und mussten immer wieder absteigen und gehen, weil wir nicht mehr konnten. Oben war ein Waldparkplatz wo wir auch uns gleich erschöpft auf eine Bank setzten.

Vesper und Getränke wurden ausgepackt und mitten beim Eier schälen. Sagt Sladdi: " Was ist den das? Was kommt den da den Buckel hinauf? Eine Oma ! Ich verliere den Glauben!"

*"Mit einem Klapprad!"*

Und Tatsache, die Oma war alt wie Medusa und hatte ein Körbchen hinten drauf. Es fehlten nur die Frühstücksbrötchen! Sie fuhr mit einer Ruhe und scheinbar ohne Mühe hinauf und verschwand in einer Kurve.

Ich sagte nur zu ihm."Bestell den Cube wieder ab, ich fahre nie wieder Fahrrad". Ich bin deprimiert!


----------



## mtbbee (30. Januar 2015)

ich würde die Oma glattweg zur Klapprad WM einladen, wird sicher Siegerin ihrer Altersklasse 

Medusa hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun, eher mit späterer Hässlichkeit - die Griechen machen es einem nicht leicht 

Vielleicht solltet Ihr, also Sladdicool und Sladdis-frau ein Buch schreiben, Talent habt Ihr ja  .... es ist soooo süss zu sehen wie ihr gegenseitig Eure Threads lobt   ... bitte nicht nachlassen, weiter so mit Euren literarischen Ergüssen


----------



## noocelo (30. Januar 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> (...) bitte nicht nachlassen, weiter so mit Euren literarischen Ergüssen


... word! ein traum.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (2. Februar 2015)

8. Tour Zell im Wiesental nach Weil am Rhein und zurück nach Zell (ca 57,6km Steigung nach oben 630m, nach unten 630m,leichte Tour)

Mein neues Cube ist kurz vor Weihnachten angekommen und wie jedes Jahr hatten wir frühlingshaftes Wetter, da musste ich einfach mal gleich eine Probefahrt starten.
Wenn die Rückfahrt nicht gewesen wäre,hätte ich bis Freiburg durchgehalten. Es ging so leicht und ich bin mir so schnell vorgekommen. Ich glaube ich träumte zwischen durch von einer Weltreise auf dem Fahrrad.
Aber auch ich bin ein braves Mädchen und gehe wenn es dunkel wird nach Hause. Leider hmmmmm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sladdis-Frau (2. Februar 2015)

Ich habe nun extra Urlaub genommen, um Touren gemeinsam mit Sladdi fahren zu können und was geschieht.

Isch echt da obe Bauwele feil?
Sie schütten eim e redli Teil
In d'Gaerten aben und ufs Hus;
Es schneit doch au, es isch en Gruus;
Und's hängt no menge Wage voll
Am Himmel obe, merki wol.  (Johann Peter Hebel)

Wie man so schön in unserem Dialekt spricht. Vor lauter Frust stricke ich neue Socken für die nächste Tour.
Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die selbst gestrickten schön warm halten, ich darin am wenigsten schwitze und die am besten passen.


----------



## Mausoline (2. Februar 2015)

Der Wetterbericht hatte aber schon lange Schnee voraus gesagt


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (11. Februar 2015)

9.Tour Zell im Wiesental nach Lörrach im Grütt und zurück (48 km ,Steigung nach oben 450m,nach unten 450m, schwere Tour)

Gestern 10.02.2015 hat mich die Sonne aus dem Haus gelockt und ich bin vom tiefsten Winter in den Frühling gefahren. Bei uns hat es noch sehr viel Schnee und schon ab Schopfheim sieht es nur noch grün aus.

Die Tour wird als schwer bezeichnet, was aber mir eher als leichte Tour vorkommt, man hat ja eigentlich nur Strecke und nicht wirklich Steigung.

Ich bin mit meiner Thermohose aufgefallen wie ein Clown auf dem Rad, aber auf der Rückfahrt ist mir Gott sei gedankt auch ein Clown entgegen gekommen.Gefroren habe ich auf jeden Fall nicht.

Eine Pause wurde in Steinen auf dem Rückweg eingelegt bei Freunden, da bekomme ich immer meinen Kaffee und kann Kinder knutteln. Gefahren bin ich mit dem Cube. Ja die Qual der Wahl wird immer größer. Da mich die Räder meines Mannes ja auch noch anmachen. Besonders das Rennrad und das Fatbike.


----------



## black soul (11. Februar 2015)

ganz grosses lob. mach einfach weiter. aber vergiss vor lauter schreiben nicht das fahren.


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (11. Februar 2015)

Danke es Freud mich wenn es gefällt!


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (11. Februar 2015)

10. Tour Zell im Wiesental nach Weil am Rhein und zurück nach Zell (ca 57,6km Steigung nach oben 630m, nach unten 630m,leichte Tour)

11.02.2015
Sicher ich hatte die Strecke schon mal, aber diesmal habe ich ein neues Energy Getränk mitgenommen, so eins mit Wilden Kirschen Geschmack. Es war sehr süß und nur ein halber Liter, dass reicht mir im normal Fall, meist bring ich die Hälfte wieder nach Hause. Zudem hatte ich auf einmal Hunger, was mich dazu nötigte, bei einer Fast Food Kette halt zu machen, die mit dem großen gelben M. Ich weis nicht ob ihr die kennt, bei uns vermehren sie sich wie Pilze.

Wie auch immer, nach dem Mahl ging es dann los. Die Luftveränderung war deutlich zu spüren. Ein Wort Biogas, ich glaube ich habe ganze Ortschaften ausgelöscht. Es drückte in meinen Bauch und zwang mich irgend wann zur sehr großen Eile. Gott sei Dank wohnt meine Mutter in Mitten der Strecke.
Es wurde Sturm geläutet, mein Fahrrad landete im Hausgang und ein Wesen mit meiner Stimme schrie nur noch aus dem Weg.
Was meine Mutter nicht zur Verwunderung zwingt, ich habe es immer Eilig wenn ich bei ihr vorbei komme.

Das war knapp, ich kann es euch versichern und ich habe keine Ahnung ob es am Essen oder dem Energy Getränk gelegen hatte. Aber ich hatte buchstäblich die Nase voll, von dem Aroma, dass ich auf dem stillen Örtchen hinterließ. Das konnte ich nur noch mit Kaffee und Zigaretten vertreiben!

Auf der restlichen Stecke hoffte ich nur noch, es möge keine Wiederholung geben.

Scheiß drauf, es hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht.


----------



## mtbbee (11. Februar 2015)

Sladdis-Frau schrieb:


> Das konnte ich nur noch mit Kaffee und Zigaretten vertreiben!



jaja, Zigaretten und Kaffee, ein furchtbares Laster, , geht mir so, wenn ich am Tag vorher zu viel   habe dann







 tatütata


----------



## Sladdis-Frau (13. Februar 2015)

11. Tour von Zell nach Schopfheim,über Eichen nach Wehr, über Schwörstadt nach Rheinfelden,über Minseln nach Karsau, über Wiechs nach Schopfheim und wieder nach Zell (55,5km mit einer Steigung nach oben 910m,nach unten 910m,sehr schwere Tour)

12.02.2015

Die Tour machten wir zweit, der Sladdi und ich, er mit dem Fatbike , ich mit dem Cube.Wir hatten uns vorgenommen von einem Tal ins andere zu fahren.Was bedeutet, von einem Stich zum anderen,zum Teil durch Waldwege die dermaßen vereist sind, dass die Räder manchmal durchdrehen.

Als ich Eichen endlich durchfahren hatte, glaubte ich einen Herzinfarkt zu bekommen. Meine Lungen brannten und ich hörte und spürte deutlich wie mein Herz schlug, ich dachte es wolle aus der Brust springen.Ich musste absitzen und warten bis ich das Gefühl hatte mein Kreislauf war wieder im Lot.Weiter ging es auf einem zum Teil vereisten Feldweg, immer noch Bergauf und einem total vereisten Waldstück.
Sladdi wurde mal müde er hat sich mal kurz mit seinem Fahrrad hingelegt, er wollte aber nicht liegenbleiben bis ich ein Foto machen konnte.
Bei meinem Mann sah es locker aus wie er so Bergauf auf dem Eis fuhr. Bei mir drehten die Räder durch, war ein lustiges Gefühl, als ob man im Leerlauf fährt und man kommt kein Millimeter weiter. Der Wald war ein Paradies für jeden downhill Fahrer. Große Schlaglöcher, vereiste Spuren von schweren Räumfahrzeugen, ein ständiges auf und ab der Landschaft mit scharfen Kurven. Aber bestimmt nur im Winter.

In Wehr angekommen musste ich erst mal Kaffee trinken und Waffeln mit Vanille Eis, Erdbeeren und Sahne vertilgen. Es war lustig, weil in Wehr die Narren schon unterwegs waren, die hatten wohl gleich einen Umzug, die Straßen wurden abgesperrt.

Nachdem die erste Hürde genommen wahr,bin ich nicht mehr zu bremsen, weiter ging es nach Brennet und von dort nach Rheinfelden.











Aber wir mussten ja auch wieder mal nach Hause also ging es über Minseln und Karsau nach Schopfheim. Auf der Straße immer schön fleißig den Stich hinauf. Wie kann man nur in Ortschaften wohnen in dem alles nur Bergauf geht. Da ist man ja schon nach dem Brötchen holen schlapp.
Wir mussten zwischendurch unsere Räder schieben. Schnaufte nicht schlecht und beschloss nach Friesland auszuwandern.

Dann ging es nach Hause, wo mein Herr und Gebieter der ganzen Verwandtschaft erzählte, dass seine Frau die Absicht hatte ihn umzubringen.Die Kampfmaschine hätte ihn übers Land gejagt.  Kann ich was dafür das wir inmitten von Bergen wohnen und wir darüber müssen wenn wir in eine andere Ortschaft möchten.
Aber ich gebe zu, so schnell werde ich kein Ass auf Touren in den Bergen.

Ich freue mich auf die nächste Herausforderung.
Was ich nicht fahren kann wird halt geschoben.

Ja wer seine Frau nach dreißig Jahren aufs Fahrrad drängt ist selber schuld.

*Anfänger sein kann Spaß machen und hoffe die Profis belächeln uns nicht zu sehr.*


----------



## scylla (13. Februar 2015)

Das mit den Bergen schaffst du auch noch, und dann wirst du merken, dass es nichts schöneres gibt. Flachland ist langweilig 
Weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (13. Februar 2015)

Sladdis-Frau schrieb:


> Anfänger sein kann Spaß machen und hoffe die Profis belächeln uns nicht zu sehr



Genau und Niemals!



Sladdis-Frau schrieb:


> Was ich nicht fahren kann wird halt geschoben



Richtig, immer schön flexibel fahren


----------

